# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Chris moore's Planted Aquarium



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all I am new to the forum and since I have become a member this is my first stop for all the tips and advice needed to get a nice aquarium up and running.... my tank has been running for about 8 months with a few plants alowly growing. I have a 110 JEBO light on the way and I just got an automatic co2 system... it has been going now for a week and am already seeing awesome results.... I wanted to know what you all think.... I know it need alot of work but I have finally got all the stuff I need to get an awesome planted tank going.... here are a few pics I have taken let me know what you think and any tips on how I should aquaskape this thing up. I am letting some of the plants fill in since I hooked up the co2, once filled in I will trim off all my old nasty leaves. thanks for al the help in advance.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all I am new to the forum and since I have become a member this is my first stop for all the tips and advice needed to get a nice aquarium up and running.... my tank has been running for about 8 months with a few plants alowly growing. I have a 110 JEBO light on the way and I just got an automatic co2 system... it has been going now for a week and am already seeing awesome results.... I wanted to know what you all think.... I know it need alot of work but I have finally got all the stuff I need to get an awesome planted tank going.... here are a few pics I have taken let me know what you think and any tips on how I should aquaskape this thing up. I am letting some of the plants fill in since I hooked up the co2, once filled in I will trim off all my old nasty leaves. thanks for al the help in advance.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Since you have lights and CO2 now, you might want to increase your plant mass right away and not wait for what you have to 'fill in'. Fertilize appropriately, making sure plants have what they need. Do weekly water changes and keep algae eating fishes. You don't give many details about your tank in you post. I'm sure you've been reading as much as you can, just as I've been. It feels like I'm starting a new tank again as I recently upgraded some of my equipment, but also, my technique in maintaining the health of the aquarium plants. 

Since I have to 'grow' purchased plant specimens to the point where I can actually do some decent aquascaping, I've jammed my 90 gallon tank with all kinds of groupings just to get them all growing, then, I plan on weeding out the non-performers and making some cuts as to what stays and what can go, as I begin to transform my tank from a plant specimen farm to a manicured aquascape, all the while, I'm keeping the plants healthy and algae at bay.

So, if I were you, I would add more plants from the start.


----------

